# Nose tattoo?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We are considering tattooing cosmo's nose to prevent sun damage and skin cancer in the long run. He has limited pigment on his nose and it has burned previously.

I have yet to do serious research and chat with the vet but wanted to throw it out there for any opinions, experiences, research, etc.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Does a tattoo block from the sun's harmful rays?? I don't see why it would so this is interesting to me.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Another option is a little zinc oxide on the nose prior to going out. I am really not sure if a tattoo would provide any relief from the sun. Admittedly, I don't know much about it!

I will be interested to hear what your research shows as well as what others offer (including your vet.)

Kim


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Another option is a little zinc oxide on the nose prior to going out. I am really not sure if a tattoo would provide any relief from the sun. Admittedly, I don't know much about it!


^ Seconds. I don't know much about it, but I would think that a tattoo there would be painful for the dog and something I'd avoid if it were not necessary. 

All three of our previous goldens had noses that turned pinkish. They did not have any problems or even sunburn because of it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Does a tattoo block from the sun's harmful rays?? I don't see why it would so this is interesting to me.


This is what I'm thinking. A tattoo is not natural pigmentation and wouldn't have the same protection properties, in fact, the dark tattoo may absorb more of the sun rays.

My Maggie had a pinkish nose and never had sunburn problems.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Does a tattoo block from the sun's harmful rays?? I don't see why it would so this is interesting to me.


I had the same thought, though perhaps there's something I don't understand about how a tattoo might work. The zinc oxide suggestions seem smart to me.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Jackie, that's an interesting thought... I'm thinking...and honestly, I don't know, that the tattoo would not protect him any more than his pinkish nose. A tattoo is just changing the pigment color. Darker skinned people still burn, so Im not to sure. My own skin still burns over my tattoo?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Apparently it is quite common as a medical procedure for collies and shelties. I'll have to do some research.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

hmmm...learn something new everyday! Very interesting....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

According to this fairly reputable source, it's an accepted, mainstream treatment. Ya learn something new every day!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it's common with collies because they have a hereditary issue called "collie nose" which can most definitely go into cancer....


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow - never heard of this before - learn new things everyday.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So I called the vet and the receptionist had never heard of nose tattooing...hmmm...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> I think it's common with collies because they have a hereditary issue called "collie nose" which can most definitely go into cancer....


 
Exactly, and I only know of it being done as a last resort, and really, not all that frequently. It would also disqulify a dog from breed competition.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

It would have to be quite painful to do as well. I know with my personal tattoos, they were NOT pain free. I can't imagine having it done on my nose though! Just my opinion!


----------

